# hashcat intel GPU

## potuz

Hello I installed hashcat on a

```

#lspci -s 00:2

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 (rev 02)

```

And get first something about Intel's OpenCL runtime being broken (which I don't know if its true)

```
$ hashcat -m 2500 net.hccapx rockyou.txt  

hashcat (v5.1.0) starting...

* Device #1: Intel's OpenCL runtime (GPU only) is currently broken.

             We are waiting for updated OpenCL drivers from Intel.

             You can use --force to override, but do not report related errors.

No devices found/left.

Started: Mon Jan 21 17:38:11 2019

Stopped: Mon Jan 21 17:38:11 2019

```

Using Force it fails the kernel-self-test:

```

$ hashcat -m 2500 net.hccapx rockyou.txt  --force

hashcat (v5.1.0) starting...

OpenCL Platform #1: Intel

=========================

* Device #1: Intel(R) HD Graphics Kabylake ULT GT2, 2945/3927 MB allocatable, 24MCU

Hashes: 7 digests; 4 unique digests, 1 unique salts

Bitmaps: 16 bits, 65536 entries, 0x0000ffff mask, 262144 bytes, 5/13 rotates

Rules: 1

Applicable optimizers:

* Zero-Byte

* Single-Salt

* Slow-Hash-SIMD-LOOP

Minimum password length supported by kernel: 8

Maximum password length supported by kernel: 63

Watchdog: Hardware monitoring interface not found on your system.

Watchdog: Temperature abort trigger disabled.

* Device #1: ATTENTION! OpenCL kernel self-test failed.

Your device driver installation is probably broken.

See also: https://hashcat.net/faq/wrongdriver

Aborting session due to kernel self-test failure.

You can use --self-test-disable to override this, but do not report related errors.

Started: Mon Jan 21 17:39:36 2019

Stopped: Mon Jan 21 17:39:37 2019

```

clinfo shows 

```

$clinfo

...Number of devices                                 1

  Device Name                                     Intel(R) HD Graphics Kabylake ULT GT2

  Device Vendor                                   Intel

  Device Vendor ID                                0x8086

  Device Version                                  OpenCL 1.2 beignet 1.3

  Driver Version                                  1.3

  Device OpenCL C Version                         OpenCL C 1.2 beignet 1.3

  Device Type                                     GPU

  Device Profile                                  FULL_PROFILE

  Device Available                                Yes

  Compiler Available                              Yes

  Linker Available                                Yes

  Max compute units                               24

  Max clock frequency                             1000MHz

  Device Partition                                (core)

....

```

How can I fix this?

----------

